
Barbados Welcome Stamp Program - atlasunshrugged
https://www.barbadoswelcomestamp.bb/
======
toomuchtodo
If approved, $2000 fee for an individual, $3000 for a family, and you’ll need
to certify you’ll make at least $50k/year USD. You can also renew after the
first year is up.

~~~
el-salvador
It's a bit pricy. Are there other countries that offer something similar?

~~~
atlasunshrugged
Georgia is going to launch something soon and Estonia is doing a digital nomad
specific one, lower initial fee but also needs a relatively high monthly
income.

[https://www.insider.com/georgia-welcoming-long-term-
visitors...](https://www.insider.com/georgia-welcoming-long-term-visitors-
live-work-remotely-2020-7)

[https://estonianworld.com/business/estonia-to-implement-a-
di...](https://estonianworld.com/business/estonia-to-implement-a-digital-
nomad-
visa/?fbclid=IwAR3eiSlBWy1VuEMWBEIuyS2P3Ppltf6zxA8xtXlFQ1v5p7E34e3iJBO6Z8E#:~:text=According%20to%20the%20Estonian%20interior,the%20same%20time%20work%20remotely)

